# Hunting > Hunting >  Pan Pac Hunting

## Met4lboy

Hey Guys

Any one done much hunting in and around the PanPac Forrest?.

I just rang them and am going in tomorrow after work to sort out a permit which blocks have you guys had luck in or recommend me starting out in so I can get my elusive first deer haha.

----------


## JoshChiv

Hey is depends on what you want to go hunting for, 

If you wanna go hunting for deer then Gwavas or Burns are pretty good. Burns you can easily drive around close to where you are hunting and go for a glassing. Or you can go up the Napier Taupo road which is more bush hunting in those blocks.  It depends who is issuing the permit to you as different people manage different areas.

Hope this helps and good luck for your first deer.
(Remember there is also DOC land which is always great to hunt in)  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## POME

You did well to get in. I phoned and phoned and phoned ..................................... The guy to sort a permit some time ago left lots of messages to no avail. Just to note Gwavas was 1080ed not that long ago. Good luck.

----------


## POME

By the way if you want some company give me a shout.

----------


## JoshChiv

Basically you need to know someone who works at panpac or knows the managers of the blocks to get one  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Brakelie

You won't have much luck, You won't get into Gwavas as the manager is a miserable sh1t and only let's his mates in.  Mohaka is owned by the Maoris now and the only hunting allowed is local Maoris, even staff can't get in there.  Kaweka is pretty much a staff block.  A lot more of the crown lease forest is going back to Maori in the near future so unless you marry a local girl get used to doc land.

----------


## JoshChiv

Reply to this thread when you get your permit to see what block they gave you  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Met4lboy

Hey Guys, so I went in today to speak tot he guy about the permit he seemed nice enough and let me know the go for pan pac Forrest I managed to get a permit for the Ohane block on the 16th and 17th of this month. Im wrappd about that and can't wait to get out there.
Pome is coming to if he can make it so wish us luck.

Updates to come watch this sapce.

----------


## Frogfeatures

Leave your permit on the car dashboard so Brian (Security guy ) can see you're legal. If you get a chance to talk to him, pick his brains. He's a nice guy, and will point you in the right direction.
I hunt there 5-6 times a year. It's not bad, but you've got to do some miles. Try the north side of Stoney Creek, and hunt the ridges. Good luck, and post up a trip report.

----------


## JoshChiv

yea I've hunted that block as well, not much in the block itself but hunt the edges where the native joins the panpac block. be careful that you are hunting on either your block or the doc block otherwise you may come into a bit of grief if you hunt the eastern side close to the road, as this is private and the people dont deal too well with poachers.

Plenty of deer around there, nice heads as well, good luck  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Keltic_Kiwi

Good luck Met4lboy, let me know if you have any luck as I may give it a go myself

----------


## Grs300

I work at panpac not hard to get a block ring up the Forestry department ,ask to speak to the manager of what ever area your after , you will have to book as they are booked in advance( better places to hunt around hb than panpac blocks anyway , i hardly ever book them)

----------

